# Pancreatitis - should we switch food?



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Okay, so now that I know that the vet is suspecting pancreatitis in Odie, I've been thinking a lot about her food. The vet wants me to wait until she has another episode and then bring her in right away for a blood test to see if her pancreas is inflamed. 

Currently she eats Acana Ranchlands kibble, Ziwipeak lamb or venison and Weruva finger lickin' chicken (just first thing in the morning to get her tummy going). From what I've read, the Acana and Ziwipeak would be too high in fat for a dog with pancreatitis. 

Would it be worth it to switch her to a lower fat diet even though she hasn't been diagnosed with pancreatitis yet? Is there harm in switching to a low fat diet if a dog doesn't have health issues? I'm having a hard time just sitting around waiting for her to show signs again.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

I don't think I would jump the gun Krystal because you may change her whole regimen only to find out its not pancreatitis. Is she a picky eater? I hate to see you switch her gradually onto something else and then switch back. When mimi's alt was high, the vet said we could recheck in a month and not do bile acids but then she didn't want me to start milk thistle bc she wanted to see if it corrected itself. I went w the bile acids and once we found out they were normal, I tried milk thistle. I say tried bc mimi won't touch it!!

I feel like you need a baseline level to refer to and/or it may never happen again. That's just my 2 cents. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Ps, I found the book!! I will send it out Thursday after work! 











Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

I just got caught up with your last thread. Poor Odie! The experience I have with pancreatitis is from being a nurse, but I would think it's similar in dogs, too. Pancreatitis is super super painful! I would have asked for blood work today while you were there. If she had an episode of pancreatitis this weekend, I would think her liver enzymes would still be elevated especially if she's still been eating. When people have pancreatits we actually don't allow them to eat or drink for a few days (with IV fluids.) Every time you eat your pancreas has to work. So, by not eating it rests the pancreas. Personally, I wouldn't be comfortable not feeding one of my girls for that long, but if it truly is pancreatitis it's the quickest way to correct it.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Zorana1125 said:


> I don't think I would jump the gun Krystal because you may change her whole regimen only to find out its not pancreatitis. Is she a picky eater? I hate to see you switch her gradually onto something else and then switch back. When mimi's alt was high, the vet said we could recheck in a month and not do bile acids but then she didn't want me to start milk thistle bc she wanted to see if it corrected itself. I went w the bile acids and once we found out they were normal, I tried milk thistle. I say tried bc mimi won't touch it!!
> 
> I feel like you need a baseline level to refer to and/or it may never happen again. That's just my 2 cents.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


You're probably right! She's not a picky eater, but I guess I should probably continue with what we've been doing to see if it happens again. I think I'm just having a really hard time knowing something might be wrong with her and not doing anything about it. I need to be patient!


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Zorana1125 said:


> Ps, I found the book!! I will send it out Thursday after work!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yay! Thanks so much!!


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Lindsayj said:


> I just got caught up with your last thread. Poor Odie! The experience I have with pancreatitis is from being a nurse, but I would think it's similar in dogs, too. Pancreatitis is super super painful! I would have asked for blood work today while you were there. If she had an episode of pancreatitis this weekend, I would think her liver enzymes would still be elevated especially if she's still been eating. When people have pancreatits we actually don't allow them to eat or drink for a few days (with IV fluids.) Every time you eat your pancreas has to work. So, by not eating it rests the pancreas. Personally, I wouldn't be comfortable not feeding one of my girls for that long, but if it truly is pancreatitis it's the quickest way to correct it.


The last time she did the weird episode thing was on Sunday morning and her vet appointment was yesterday (Monday). Do you think it would be too late if I requested blood work be done tomorrow (Wednesday)? She has been eating since then, although the day she had it she didn't eat until the evening. I didn't withhold food, she just didn't want to eat.


----------



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

KrystalLeigh said:


> The last time she did the weird episode thing was on Sunday morning and her vet appointment was yesterday (Monday). Do you think it would be too late if I requested blood work be done tomorrow (Wednesday)? She has been eating since then, although the day she had it she didn't eat until the evening. I didn't withhold food, she just didn't want to eat.


It's hard to say definitively, but if it were my dogs I would want to at least try and see what results you get. If they're high you'll know, but if they're normal you won't be any worse off than you are now. If they're normal I wouldn't rule it out yet though and test if she has the leg stretching thing again. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

I would do the bloodwork first for sure. Maiya is on a low fat gastro diet from the vet I hateeee vet food but its only 5% fat I could not find a lower fat and she does very very well on it I'm hoping to change her food in the future but she will remain on this for at least a year until I know she is in the clear. The blood work will tell you for sure if she has it.


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Lindsayj said:


> I just got caught up with your last thread. Poor Odie! The experience I have with pancreatitis is from being a nurse, but I would think it's similar in dogs, too. Pancreatitis is super super painful! I would have asked for blood work today while you were there. If she had an episode of pancreatitis this weekend, I would think her liver enzymes would still be elevated especially if she's still been eating. When people have pancreatits we actually don't allow them to eat or drink for a few days (with IV fluids.) Every time you eat your pancreas has to work. So, by not eating it rests the pancreas. Personally, I wouldn't be comfortable not feeding one of my girls for that long, but if it truly is pancreatitis it's the quickest way to correct it.


My husband's step father had one horrible bout with it. He was in the hospital for 4 days and treated as described above. He was supposed to watch his diet which he did at first but no longer does. He has not had a reoccurance. I would tend to agree not changing things until it is confirmed might be the best approach. Is there a chance it will not come back?


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Lindsayj said:


> It's hard to say definitively, but if it were my dogs I would want to at least try and see what results you get. If they're high you'll know, but if they're normal you won't be any worse off than you are now. If they're normal I wouldn't rule it out yet though and test if she has the leg stretching thing again.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


I think that's a good plan. I will call the vet office tomorrow and tell them that I'm kicking myself for not having blood work done when I was there and see if they'll let me just bring her by without an appointment. I am honestly making myself sick with worry over this.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

KrystalLeigh said:


> I think that's a good plan. I will call the vet office tomorrow and tell them that I'm kicking myself for not having blood work done when I was there and see if they'll let me just bring her by without an appointment. I am honestly making myself sick with worry over this.


You're a great mom!! Don't beat yourself up!! How's she doing? Any pain or problems? If she's eating, drinking, pooping, peeing and playing, then don't worry too much. You know she's a healthy baby and it's probably nothing or an easy fix. We worry ourselves way too much over these precious babies sometimes. Think positive and stay up beat for your pups sake as she can sense your stress. I do agree that a blood test will help to put you at ease.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Don't be so hard on yourself!! You just did what the vet recommended love. We aren't the experts, they're suppose to be. You did exactly what each one if us would have done, accepted their advice and then further researched it on your own. Please don't worry!! I think if are does have pancreatitis, her Labs will still be abnormal. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

woodard2009 said:


> You're a great mom!! Don't beat yourself up!! How's she doing? Any pain or problems? If she's eating, drinking, pooping, peeing and playing, then don't worry too much. You know she's a healthy baby and it's probably nothing or an easy fix. We worry ourselves way too much over these precious babies sometimes. Think positive and stay up beat for your pups sake as she can sense your stress. I do agree that a blood test will help to put you at ease.


Thanks Lisa. I think I just needed to talk to people who understand. You're right, it's so easy to worry about our babies!! I've been doing a lot of reading online about pancreatitis and of course I've encountered horror stories which isn't helping. Some stories were crazy. One person was saying that SAUSAGE was a trigger for her dog's attacks. No kidding?! I think I need to stop reading online and just focus on getting a blood test done, then maybe I can relax! 



Zorana1125 said:


> Don't be so hard on yourself!! You just did what the vet recommended love. We aren't the experts, they're suppose to be. You did exactly what each one if us would have done, accepted their advice and then further researched it on your own. Please don't worry!! I think if are does have pancreatitis, her Labs will still be abnormal.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


You're right, but I just wish I would have taken her in sooner. Of course I would have if I had known that it could be something serious! I'm sure I will feel a lot better if we get blood work done. Thanks Zorana! xoxo


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Don't beat yourself up about it I didn't get Maiya's bloodwork for 2 months and she almost died!!! The vets kept dinking me around telling me it was a shunt I saw 4 vets and the 4th finally suggested blood work and voilà! If I hadn't switch vets so many times she would have died  they all told me diff things one vet told me she had a heart murmur and she does not!


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Chihuahuasloveme said:


> Don't beat yourself up about it I didn't get Maiya's bloodwork for 2 months and she almost died!!! The vets kept dinking me around telling me it was a shunt I saw 4 vets and the 4th finally suggested blood work and voilà! If I hadn't switch vets so many times she would have died  they all told me diff things one vet told me she had a heart murmur and she does not!


Thanks! That must have been so scary.  Poor girl. The good news is that I called the clinic when they opened and they're able to get her in for a "tech visit" today at 2:00. So I will just be taking her in and they'll take her to the back and then when she's done we'll go home and they'll call with the results. 

I've been withholding treats since this fiasco but I'm going to treat it as a normal day this morning and do everything we normally do.


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

That's good hope it all comes back clear! At least you will know and be rest assured.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Got back from the vet almost an hour ago, $180 lighter! Yikes! For that price, it should be a full blown blood panel though. They told me she did really well and didn't make a peep during the test, but on our way home she threw up in her car seat. Poor Odie.  

They're going to call me with the results but told me to call them if I haven't heard by 4, because they're having a crazy day. We'll see!


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Good luck!!!! Maiya screamed her head off like they were murdering her when they were taking her blood I could hear her in the waiting room lol


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Was she fasting for the test? If not, then some of the values will be skewed. You can get an idea, a picture in time, but the most accurate tests are always done fasting. They should have told you that and had you bring her in first thing tomorrow morning. If some of her values are off, don't panic, as lipids, etc. may be elevated since she has had food.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

I just saw this. I'm so sorry, Krystal, that you and Odie are going through this. I would have told you the same thing Tracy did--for most accurate bloodwork it is best to be done with no food in her system. I know it is expensive, but if the bloodwork shows anything you may consider a recheck first thing in the AM with no food after evening before. Also, I would ask vet to consider help on the bill for not suggesting this if you feel it needs to be redone.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Thank you Tracy and Tina! I didn't know that. I imagine that if they are concerned, they'll ask me to come in for an appointment to discuss treatment. Maybe they will take pity on us and do a freebie re-test if anything is high. Had I known, I definitely would have fasted her. Darn! They were really busy there today, but I wish someone would have said something to me. 

I called at 4 because I hadn't heard yet and they said her vet was in an appointment and would call me back at 4:30. Didn't hear anything so I gave them more time and gave them a call back at 5 when they close and there was no answer. Left a message and asked them to call me back tomorrow morning.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

KrystalLeigh said:


> Thank you Tracy and Tina! I didn't know that. I imagine that if they are concerned, they'll ask me to come in for an appointment to discuss treatment. Maybe they will take pity on us and do a freebie re-test if anything is high. Had I known, I definitely would have fasted her. Darn! They were really busy there today, but I wish someone would have said something to me.
> 
> I called at 4 because I hadn't heard yet and they said her vet was in an appointment and would call me back at 4:30. Didn't hear anything so I gave them more time and gave them a call back at 5 when they close and there was no answer. Left a message and asked them to call me back tomorrow morning.


I'm sorry--I learned that when Lulu had hepatitis. I'm sure that if they feel there is a concern with Odie they will redo and work with you. Just keep it in mind if you ever feel a need to have bloodwork again. For example, I have annual bloodwork myself for a medication I am on. My doctor never specifies that I fast, but I always schedule the first appointment and don't eat after my evening meal the night before just to have as accurate a reading as possible on my bloodwork.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

lulu'smom said:


> I'm sorry--I learned that when Lulu had hepatitis. I'm sure that if they feel there is a concern with Odie they will redo and work with you. Just keep it in mind if you ever feel a need to have bloodwork again. For example, I have annual bloodwork myself for a medication I am on. My doctor never specifies that I fast, but I always schedule the first appointment and don't eat after my evening meal the night before just to have as accurate a reading as possible on my bloodwork.


Ahhh that's why the lab I always go to is nuts in the morning. A couple of times I've had to leave and come back in the afternoon because the wait was so long. That's good to know!


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

We've always had to wait next day for results as they send all of their bloodwork out at the new vet I go to. Hopefully u got a call either way this am


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Chihuahuasloveme said:


> We've always had to wait next day for results as they send all of their bloodwork out at the new vet I go to. Hopefully u got a call either way this am


They had the results when I called at 4, it's just that her doctor was busy. Just waiting now! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Results are back and everything is normal! I couldn't answer my phone but her vet left a voicemail. He said there's nothing to indicate any bleeding, inflammation, or any other problems. I think he thought that she had experienced another episode and that's why I brought her in for the test, so he said he definitely thinks she doesn't have pancreatitis. However, she didn't have an episode, I was just being overly cautious. 

He asked me to call them back and let them know if I want a referral to the specialist who could do some more invasive testing if I feel that's something we'd like to move forward with. I think at this point it might be best to wait to see if it happens again and then bring her in for more blood work that day, just to definitely rule out pancreatitis? What do you think? I don't know how pancreatitis behaves. Is it possible for it to not show up on blood work and then show up after an attack?


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

I am so happy all her labs came back normal!! Yay Odie!! I don't know much about pancreatitis in dogs but since you didn't make any dietary changes since her last episode, I would think they would still be out of whack bc u didn't do anything to correct it. Do u think maybe she got into something?? 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

maybe the way she was acting that the vet thought could be pancreatitis was just that she wasn't feeling well cause she was alittle constipated. you said the vet said the bloody discharge was due to a broken blood vessel that happened when she was doing her poops. so, maybe before that she just wasn't feeling well and that's why she was acting like that ??? 

i'm so glad to hear the tests were normal . yay !!!


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Zorana1125 said:


> I am so happy all her labs came back normal!! Yay Odie!! I don't know much about pancreatitis in dogs but since you didn't make any dietary changes since her last episode, I would think they would still be out of whack bc u didn't do anything to correct it. Do u think maybe she got into something??
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I know! I was so happy that everything is normal. Yeah, it sounds like the pancreas needs a break after an attack, so you would think if she continued to eat and it had to keep working, it would stay inflamed. I think with the bloody stool thing, that she could have got into my Mom's cat's wet food. My Mom always puts it up on a table but sometimes her cat will knock it off. We were there the day before I noticed the discharge, so you're probably right! 



elaina said:


> maybe the way she was acting that the vet thought could be pancreatitis was just that she wasn't feeling well cause she was alittle constipated. you said the vet said the bloody discharge was due to a broken blood vessel that happened when she was doing her poops. so, maybe before that she just wasn't feeling well and that's why she was acting like that ???
> 
> i'm so glad to hear the tests were normal . yay !!!


Yay!! It's such a relief. Although I know that it doesn't rule out that something is going on with her, it's good to hear that her organs and everything are functioning normally. I don't regret getting the blood work. The only reason that I'm concerned now is that before I thought the episodes she has very occasionally was a problem with her leg, but now that I know that it's seen more in pancreatic and stomach upset, it makes me a bit scared. 

The other symptoms she's been having are doing the weird spitting up thing that looks like acid reflux to me and occasionally she'll throw up yellow bile. I always thought the bile thing was from her having an empty tummy (and the vet told me that). The vet says the next step would be to take a look in her tummy. I didn't show the vet the video of her doing the leg stretching thing because I forgot I had it, but I think that now I'll email it to the clinic in case it helps. I really don't want her to undergo an endoscopy unless it's absolutely necessary. I also don't want to spend more money on investigating her pancreas if it's something different we should be doing. It's so hard to know what to do, because it's not like she's ill, she just has these weird occasional things happening.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I still wonder if she did not have an anal gland problem. All blood tests would be normal, and if it did burst and empty completely, then maybe you only saw the bloody residue? Whatever, just keep watching, and I am sooooo glad she is feeling better.


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Fishing for things is the worst I just spent $4000 on Ninja trying to figure out what's wrong with him and still found nothing. We still need to do an abdominal ultrasound at the cancer clinic but I need to recover some of my costs first. I changed his diet and added things in that have helped but haven't cured. 

I would wait until the next epsiode and email the videos in to the clinic. Fishing for things is costly and u may not get an answer.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

susan davis said:


> I still wonder if she did not have an anal gland problem. All blood tests would be normal, and if it did burst and empty completely, then maybe you only saw the bloody residue? Whatever, just keep watching, and I am sooooo glad she is feeling better.


Thanks! It's definitely possible. I'm watching her like a hawk for any changes. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Chihuahuasloveme said:


> Fishing for things is the worst I just spent $4000 on Ninja trying to figure out what's wrong with him and still found nothing. We still need to do an abdominal ultrasound at the cancer clinic but I need to recover some of my costs first. I changed his diet and added things in that have helped but haven't cured.
> 
> I would wait until the next epsiode and email the videos in to the clinic. Fishing for things is costly and u may not get an answer.


That's what I'm afraid of. I know dogs get sedated all the time, but I don't want to put her at risk if I don't have to. On the other hand, I don't want to be ignoring a condition that might be an easy fix. I think I will go ahead and email the video and see if he still recommends waiting for an episode to test again. I've done some major googling and everything I've found suggest that her leg stretching thing is pancreatitis or abdominal pain. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Hmmmm well the values came back normal so maybe it was a mild case and resolved itself.

Hoping for you and her that it doesn't come back!


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Chihuahuasloveme said:


> Hmmmm well the values came back normal so maybe it was a mild case and resolved itself.
> 
> Hoping for you and her that it doesn't come back!


I hope so!! It has happened a few times but here's hoping that it will never happen again. I'm wondering if maybe she got into my Mom's cat's food and it was too high in fat or something. Just emailed the videos and will see what they say. 

Thank you everyone for being so great with all of my concerns and questions! It's so helpful to talk to people who might have a different point of view than myself or my vet, to help me make sure that Odie gets what is best for her.


----------

